# Italian/French/Spanish/German: Muff (fashion hand warmer)



## maryscotti221166

Hello, can anybody tell me the name of this fashion hand warmer in the picture? Is "muff" correct?
Should you also know its name in French, German and Spanish you would save my life! 
Thank you so much in advance.
Mary


----------



## fitter.happier

Manicotto 

1 CO accessorio dell’abbigliamento femminile, di origine nordica, formato da un cilindro cavo di pelliccia, stoffa o velluto, in cui si infilano le mani per proteggerle dal freddo: _m. di ermellino_, _di velluto_


----------



## TimLA

Yes, "muff" is correct.

HERE are all the other translations.


----------



## maryscotti221166

Scusami, mi rendo conto che avendo posto la domanda in inglese posso aver creato confusione... sono italiana, e ciò che sto cercando è la traduzione di "manicotto" in inglese, tedesco, francese e spagnolo. 
Grazie!

Thanks a lot Timla, especially for the link to the other dictionary: it will come in very, very handy to me!
Mary


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour !

In French: 

- what she has around her shoulders is called *une étole* (une étole de fourrure).
- the thing in which she places her hand is called *un manchon* (un manchon de fourrure).

In the past, elegant ladies always wore both together.



*Moufle* is a two-finger glove, like this.


----------



## maryscotti221166

Merci Agnès, pour le très précieux aide!


----------

